# Way to tell how far along my ND doe is?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! I have Nigerian Dwarf doe that was in with the buck for about 3 weeks in November. I thought that she was due somewhere in the middle of April. Well we just got back from a 10 day vacation and it looks like she is due next week! (LOL). When we left she was starting to get an udder, was getting bigger, and her girl butt was getting pinkish.. now her udder looks like she is going to kid any day and she is huge, hard in front of her udder, and has a pink girl butt.. so.. how far along does she sound? I know it's hard without pictures.. and I have no way to get any.. so thanks in advance!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

NDs usually kid around day 145. Count how many days it's been since she was first exposed to a buck in November and you will have her earliest possible due date.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes I have done that. Her earliest is April 4th. I believe I counted the 14th is when the buck's owner thought she was bred. And I didn't count exactly, but I think the last possible date was the end of the month. (Sorry, I meant to include that in the original post). It just seems like she is closer than I thought..


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If she's carrying multiples, she could kid a little earlier. My doe that had quads kidded on day 141. I usually start checking on day 140 for signs of kidding. Lots of my does look huge for a month prior to their due date. Some just carry really wide.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you checked her ligaments? That's the best way to tell for my goats. There's a sticky thread with great instructions on how to find them.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I keep trying to feel for her ligaments but I can't ever find them..


----------

